# Jogging



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Chloe was diagnosed with hypothyroidism in August. She was getting her problems all treated separately, until another vet suggested checking her thyroid. I regret not getting a second opinion sooner, because I think she got used to being sick. She still walks down the steps like she did when she was sick. And I'm finding it very difficult to build up her endurance. Mostly, I've been trying to take her on longer and longer walks before she gets too tired. Now, the dog park is open and dry. I took her the other day, and she was jogging!!! She wasn't running as fast as the other dogs, but she wasn't walking either. She wasn't doing her fast walk either, she was going faster than that. She was doing it most of the time. And I had to run with her to get her to keep going (or she would slow down for me). I'm so proud!!! I wish she'd run as fast as the other dogs, but she's doing so much better! Now, I'll just have to build up some of my own endurance, so I can keep up with her!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good news! Glad you got the second opinion. Did they say she would continue to improve, maybe run?


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Happy to hear that, that's great


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

They said I could build up her endurance and whatnot, but I should ask for more details. She never ran much. She usually jogged, even at the dog park. If I threw a ball for all the dogs, they'd all run, and she'd jog behind them. Unless she's reacting to a noise or chasing cats, she just wouldn't go that fast. Maybe I should mention that when she gets her next blood test soon.


----------

